# A048 questions and comments?



## hassy (Jun 7, 2004)

*Yoko A048 questions and comments? Any feedbacks?*

I am planing to get Yokohama A048 (Medium-Hard compound) strictly for track use (maybe a couple of autocross). I have always shaved my race tires (ran Victoracer and regular V700 full tread for track use a few years back and they do heatcycle out way before cord). I know that A048 come with 6/32" but does anyone know if I need to get them shaved to 3-4/32" and heatcycle for dry track use (if it is going to be grip like until cord like the RA-1 then maybe shaving isn't needed, but will it overheat and chunk at full tread?) This will not be use on any of the race just HPDE and lapping day only. And it will be driven to and from the track (50-200 miles round trip depend on the track), and it will not be use on wet condition at all.

Anyone know how many heatcycles can those tires take on a 2800-2950lb car (i.e. the Victoracer lasted me like 7 full track days and about 70 autocross runs on a 2450lb car and about 1000 street miles)? Any comment or feedback on those tires? Do the performance get better as they get heatcycle and stay consistance right until the end (like RA-1)?

Thanks


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Not sure about that compound, but we ran some form of A048 on SRFs last year. NOT fun.

They are faster on the first heat cycle, but we do run them shaved. As for how many heat cycles they are good for, we were getting anywhere for 12 down to as few as 4 before they went off. And in our case, staggered, one end would go off before the other.


----------



## rocksnap (Apr 10, 2005)

No need to shave and heat cycle. just run them for 200 miles, this will heat cycle them.


----------



## FierySphere (Jul 11, 2004)

I actually haven't heard anything positive about them. Of course maybe some folks like them, and stay quite...
The Elise guys don't like them, and their cars weight, what, slightly more than a keg of beer


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

We used them at Fontana 

Definitely shave them 3/32nds. Compound wears okay, but doesn't grip like the RA-1 or Nitto NT01, which are also durable tires.


----------

